# DHL to Argentina



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you,
I am shipping a package from Mexico to Argentina via DHL. DHL in Mexico tells me that Argentina has a unique customs process for such transactions. I don’t want to burden my friend with a huge expense. Can anyone help me understand what costs he should anticipate? The gift is a small quilted wall hanging, no value other than the labor, which I hope they ignore. 
Again,
Thanks for any info.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

My personal experience - and I am living it as I write this - is :
AVOID DHL LIKE THE PLAGUE !

About two weeks ago now I purchased something on ebay. Let's say the item cost $35 US. Ebay's 'Global Shipping' was an option. That is supposed to get the item to my doorstep here in Mexico. Cost - another $35 US - but the item is good, I have used it in the past, I can not find something similar in Mexico so what the heck.

Ebay contracts with Pitney Bowes (the old postage meter company) to prepare the export/import paperwork and hands everything to DHL express.

The item has been sitting in Mexican customs for the last week. DHL Mexico says that in order to get the item released I need to either a) be a customs broker or b) hire a customs broker. AND - if I am not quick about it I may start incurring warehousing fees. Ebay is _trying_ to get the issue resolved but so far the item sits. (Personally - I wonder if I am not being shaken down for more $$$ from DHL). Tomorrow morning I will file a claim for non-delivery.

FedEx, Estafeta, even Mexpost - ok, DHL, no way.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I work with artisans and DHL is expensive but great other wise and we have a whole lot more being shipped all ober the world than a 35dollar item. I tokk UOS to court twice in Mexco and Fex ex has lost some 30 000 pesos worth of merchandise, claiming for a year that the pieces were in customs then their system changed and everything disappeared and now they willl not honor the claon because too much time has passed...I am going to send a letter to the CEO,, it is plain shameless.


----------

